# Birthday Greetings to Feisty



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

A little fairy told me that it is Karen's birthday soon. I don't know the exact date, but I know it's soon. Happy Birthday Karen.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Weener!You missed it only by a couple of days. It was the 28th and I turned the ripe old age of 53. Not good!! Didn't celebrate. Not much these days to celebrate.It was so thoughtful of you to post this.Thinking of you, too.







Karen


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Hey ... Happy Birthday from me, too! Hang in there. (I wish I could be 53 again.) I hope it turns out to be a better year for you.Linda


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Happy belated Birthday Karen! Just think, when you're 90, you'll remember with fondness your 53rd birthday


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

happy birthday karen.i predict everythings going to turn around for you this year.


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

Karen,







Hope you had a good one!Joey


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Everyone!!Susan----90!! Do you really think I can make it to 90?!














I already feel like I'm at least 130.Denny----I sure hope your prediction is correct. Boy do I need SOMETHING GOOD to come my way. I've been pretty much "down" and getting worse. Can't seem to pick my spirits up for long.Joey----good to hear from you and thanks for the birthday wishes. The one "good" thing about "my day" was that the weather was sunny and hot---just the way I like summer to be. It had some humidity to it, but not a lot that day. Since then---we're scorching and very high humidity. Ugh!! That's the worst. And my hair----in the humidity with the natural curl---my hair gets frizzy---big time. And you know how important a good hair day is to us girls?!!!!!


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Happy Birthday, Karen!














Mio


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Mio!How are you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Karen, Wishing you sunshine and a cool mountain breeze, belatedly, on your special day.







DeeDee


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, DeeDee!  Thinking of you.







Karen


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Another very happy birthday to you Feisty... Every day I keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, PeacefulHart!  Love your name. Just wish my "heart" was more peaceful right now. I'm trying, though.Karen


----------

